# ID Please?



## KRajten (Oct 23, 2005)

hi...

Can someone tell me something about this shimp? What specie, is it easy to breed, and some more details...?

I'm sorry about this bad photo, the shrimp is very, very small, so i couldn't focus very well... 

thank you..


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

From the picture it looks like a crystal red shrimp.
It likes water with low ph 6.5. Temps between 71-75F. Pregant females take around 4-5weeks to deliver babies which are smaller versions of the adults.

More information: 
http://shrimpnow.com/modules.php?name=Content&file=viewcategory&cid=2

-Pedro


----------



## AndyT. (Jun 28, 2006)

I agree with Pedro. However I note that Freshwater Inverts indicates that they can take a much higher pH and temperature range? Probably means that they do best at the lower temp and pH but can adapt if done gradually.

Yep - photographing shrimp and fish is darn hard!


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

My experiences are that they don't breed well at higher temps. Egg clutches tend to be smaller and mortality is greater.


----------



## KRajten (Oct 23, 2005)

ok thank you very much fot the quick reply...Temp is around 23C so hopefully they'll be allright...
thanks


----------



## dhavoc (Mar 17, 2006)

keep the temp stable and where you have it and keep the water clean. these guys are very sensitive to bad water, and major changes in water conditions. harder to keep/breed than your normal dwarf shrimp but they are nice to look at...


----------



## KRajten (Oct 23, 2005)

ok, with more closer opservation i concluded that my shirmp is *not red cristal*. 
As much as it seems on the photo in real it's not really red, but brown. It has totaly the same white stripes, but it's not red but brown...(my camera made it more red then it is)..


----------



## Blacksunshine (Aug 11, 2006)

could just be a low grade CRS.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

KRajten said:


> ok, with more closer opservation i concluded that my shirmp is *not red cristal*.
> As much as it seems on the photo in real it's not really red, but brown. It has totaly the same white stripes, but it's not red but brown...(my camera made it more red then it is)..


Well it might be a Black Diamond Shrimp. Some of them are brown instead of black. Can you post another picture?


----------



## KRajten (Oct 23, 2005)

this is the best i could do...


----------



## KRajten (Oct 23, 2005)




----------



## Blacksunshine (Aug 11, 2006)

Bumblebee perhaps.

Petshrimp.com -- All about shrimp


----------



## KRajten (Oct 23, 2005)

is this shrimp tollerant to co2 around 30-40ppm?


----------



## aquaboyaquatics (Feb 22, 2006)

That is a good question. I would like to know myself. They would have around the same tolerance as a Crystal Red or Bee Shrimp. They require similar conditions.

Mike


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

That is either a bee shrimp or new bee shrimp. From the picture is looks like a bee shrimp. I am not sure if it tolerates that high of CO2. Let us know what you find out.

Thanks


----------



## KRajten (Oct 23, 2005)

for now it's doing ok, and they grow pretty quick. I'll keep you informed...:loco:


----------



## ianiwane (May 6, 2005)

I agree with Pedro. It looks like a bee shrimp not a new bee shrimp.


----------

